# What am I?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

Fungus? Ive got some larger ones growing on this same liana at the top.

Is it tropical? They look like mushy rabbits feet.


----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Ive had that grow out of my liana vine too. Not sure what kind of fungus it is.


----------

